# Kelowna, B.C. SA Group



## ignisfatuus (May 24, 2004)

A social anxiety only group has been set up by a Registered Clinical Counsellor in Kelowna. It is the only group in the area that deals specifically with the disorder (there are several umbrella anxiety groups). If you are interested in attending, please contact the group facilitator at *removed*. Looking forward to seeing you there!


----------



## ignisfatuus (May 24, 2004)

*Bump*

Still looking for more people! I'm surprised more people haven't shown up, to tell you the truth. We've had newspaper and television coverage, advertised on the radio and at the university, and we still only have two group members. K-town isn't that small, come on guys! Use it or lose it.


----------



## ignisfatuus (May 24, 2004)

The group ended this week due to lack of interest. I sure hope I don't see anyone grousing about lack of groups in the future because we did everything humanly possible to promote it.


----------



## Shy Gal (May 13, 2008)

I'm saddened to hear that this support group has ended, but not surprised.

Ironically enough, the people that need this type of support are the least likely to come forward and participate. 

Unfortunately, this was exactly what I was looking for. I will keep searching!


----------



## ignisfatuus (May 24, 2004)

There is an anxiety group that meets at KGH every Thursday if you want to check that out. It's an umbrella group encompassing all the anxiety disorders. I didn't find it helpful (in fact, the opposite which is what led me to try to get an SA group up and running) but you might. 

You're completely correct when you mention that just getting out is a big part of the disorder. We found that out first hand, unfortunately. I thought that people would be more willing to come out if they knew the group dealt solely with SA. 

As for the possibility of a future group being started, who knows? Another counsellor I'm seeing raised the issue. Another major obstacle is that all the local psychiatrists/psychologists are very territorial about their clients and refuse to even mention the group to them. I actually had one psychiatrist who I went to see who was fairly pissed that I went to the paper to do an article on SA as it painted one of his colleagues in a poor light (much deserved I might add, and I even held back on a lot of the BS that went on). Interior Health is particularly bad in this regard. I guess it cuts into their funding if people go elsewhere. The services they offer are sub-par at best though.


----------



## sno (May 27, 2008)

I had no idea such a group was happening in my own town.

Unfortunate.

Probably would have been a benefit.


----------



## amber (Sep 3, 2005)

do you know if anymore SA groups will be set up in the future??


----------



## 05211964 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Looking for support group for SA in Kelowna*

I just came to realize I battle with social anxiety..Does anyone know of any future new and upcoming support groups for Kelowna BC??


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Hey, I can't believe I missed this thread.

Hi guys 

Fellow Kelowna SAer here.


----------

